# Jewelry link



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

Tracey (BeaBea) was kind enough to host some images I sent her earlier--like anyone who makes anything, I work in a lot of different styles, but this is my favorite right now and has been selling relatively well. A few of you asked to see the pix and instead of me sending them from my DIAL UP connection at hom (I know, I know), having them online was the better way to go. And again, thanks to BeaBea. Any reason to visit her site will improve your day, I'm sure.
http://www.beabea.co.uk/index.php?cPath=112


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

Awesome! Your stuff looks great.


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2006)

Hey, I'd buy some of that.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2006)

Rainy. 

And hey, Jack, why don't you buy something for your new girlfriend, eh?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

Wow, those are pretty. I have an amber necklace that I just picked up locally that looks kind of similar. 

Lovely color choices, Tracey. And Jes, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BeaBea (May 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Lovely color choices, Tracey....



Thank you Miss Vickie. Nothing to do with me though, Jes has all the talent. She sent me the pictures and I just posted them up there. 

If anyone else has any similar items and just needs a little corner of the net to put them on do drop me a line and I'll see what I can do. I cant promise huge sales and (sorry) they cant be things that I make myself (mortgage to pay and all that!) but if it would help just pm me.

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

See, this is what I get for not reading carefully. Jes, they're BEAUTIFUL!!!

Can you do ankle bracelets?


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> See, this is what I get for not reading carefully. Jes, they're BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Can you do ankle bracelets?


I shall PM you, miss vickie.
ps: i made your soup last week! Of course, now it's 34000 degrees so soup is kind of odd, but...


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I shall PM you, miss vickie.
> ps: i made your soup last week! Of course, now it's 34000 degrees so soup is kind of odd, but...



Thanks for the PM. I'll definitely be in touch. 

And yeah, soup is weird at temps like that. OTOH I almost never see temps like that up here so it's almost always a good day for soup.


----------



## Anna (May 29, 2006)

Hi Jes

I love your work. I make some jewlery myself. I have not done any in a while but I will look for what I have made and see if I can get any pics. 

I hope you dont mind I made your pics a little lighter and brighter to show the colors and made the pics a little bigger. I really hope that is ok. i really think they are great and I think you will do great with the sales.

Hugs
Anna 

View attachment Jerica1.jpg


View attachment Jerica2.jpg


----------



## Jes (May 29, 2006)

Anna said:


> Hi Jes
> 
> I love your work. I make some jewlery myself. I have not done any in a while but I will look for what I have made and see if I can get any pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking an interest. Fun hobby, isn't it? Do post your own shots too. I have no idea what you did to mine, but I say thank you all the same. I'm leaving it up to Tracey to see if there's anything to be done. I trust her implicitly. She has that devilish look to her, you know?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 29, 2006)

VERY nice, Jes! Now I will have to save my pennies for some of your colorful BLING!! LOL! Hugs, Kara


----------



## 4honor (May 30, 2006)

I am looking for pieces to put on my website.

I will host your objects, and place you on the manufacturers page. You must be able to reproduce the item.

Email me at [email protected]

website is below


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 30, 2006)

Those are amazing, Jes. Wow.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Pretty! Perfect marriage of round AND flat.

Have you ever thought of shooting them with indirect sunlight coming through them, Jes? Perhaps in a window sill?


----------



## Jes (May 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Pretty! Perfect marriage of round AND flat.
> 
> Have you ever thought of shooting them with indirect sunlight coming through them, Jes? Perhaps in a window sill?



Like me, round AND flat. 
Thanks, though.

Oh, BB, I could use so much help with the photography! I have a very simple, bad camera and really very few skills. I'm also quite new at it. I've been using a dig. camera for...well, 9 months at the most. I mean, I'd never even pressed a button on one before. 

Someone suggested they'd look pretty on a lightbox, which is like your idea. 

Someone else suggested the sea glass one (blues/greens) would look pretty actually IN the sand, which is a unique idea. In a magazine campaign (now I have a boner that will never be realized) that'd be sassy. 

The one on the end is my 'sherbet color' palette, so I'd have to shoot that in sherbet glasses or something. 

Anyway, thanks for looking and another big thanks to Tracey, who I wish to do.


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> thanks to Tracey, who I wish to do.



Trust me babe, I want to be done  
My absolute pleasure though, and if you want any changes just shout.

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (May 30, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Trust me babe, I want to be done
> My absolute pleasure though, and if you want any changes just shout.
> 
> Tracey xx



Oh, I'm rather under the impression that you WILL be, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Someone suggested they'd look pretty on a lightbox, which is like your idea.


Even better. Yes, you want to light the surface, but you REALLY want light coming through the stones.


----------



## Jes (May 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Even better. Yes, you want to light the surface, but you REALLY want light coming through the stones.



Maybe some day! I'm open to it, but I don't have a way of making it happen. I should take some shots of friends wearing things though, for scale. Who wants to be in a piccie? (this means you, BB)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Maybe some day! I'm open to it, but I don't have a way of making it happen. I should take some shots of friends wearing things though, for scale. Who wants to be in a piccie? (this means you, BB)


I'm in.....


----------



## Jes (May 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm in.....


HOTT.

And someone else said she'd take a few arty hand/ear photos. Gorgeous twinkly girls. Tranny Jesus would be proud.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 31, 2006)

Question for you, Jes: Have you ever thought about making body jewelry? I've been looking at the new dangly belly button bars, but they all look like they're for stupid 17 y/o's.


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Question for you, Jes: Have you ever thought about making body jewelry? I've been looking at the new dangly belly button bars, but they all look like they're for stupid 17 y/o's.


I don't think I'd know how to begin that, monkey. Are you talking the actual bar? Isn't that...niobium or something? titanium? Non rejectable? Or do you mean the dangle? The angle of your dangle?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 31, 2006)

It's a thing attached to a bar, usually made of non-rejectable steel.

They look like:







Some have beads instead.


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's a thing attached to a bar, usually made of non-rejectable steel.
> 
> They look like:
> 
> ...


yes, i've seen them (never worn them.  ) I didn't know if you meant the bar part which, no, mommy can't do. 

I'm gonna make you one with the Playboy bunny head on it. Because you're a class-ee lad-ee.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 31, 2006)

LMAO. I know you can't do the bar. But can you attach something TO the bar, missy?


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> LMAO. I know you can't do the bar. But can you attach something TO the bar, missy?


possibly, yes, depending on what the bar looks like...do they have jump rings? I don't think they do, though I suppose one could just add dangles. 

I swear, I love saying: The angle of your dangle.


----------



## RedHead (May 31, 2006)

Jes how would I order some; can I request specific colors? Let me know prices...I'm a jewelry whore (right along side makeup)


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Jes how would I order some; can I request specific colors? Let me know prices...I'm a jewelry whore (right along side makeup)



Awww. Well, there are now 9 color combinations (not just the 6 on BeaBea's site) and lots of earring choices. You can be a part of the process--it's like a pick your own adventure novel! You tell me what you like. And while I like 9 palettes, as I said, you really can kind of ... have at it and suggest your own. 

PM me for more info. I won't take up everyone's time here, but thanks for the interest and have a good night!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 4, 2006)

My jewelery from Ms. Jes came Saturday and me likey. 

The pieces have a very mod, summery feel, especially the blue bracelet I bought. Because of the way they're put together--with silver connector rings at each bead--if they come apart, all the beads won't go tumbling off like they would if they were just strung. Her prices are very reasonable, especially given all that extra connector work. Plus they came in cute little drawstring bags.

Happy customer here. And even though I trusted her with my address she hasn't shown up to stalk me. Yet.  Order with confidence, ladies (or gents).


----------



## Jes (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Happy customer here. And even though I trusted her with my address she hasn't shown up to stalk me. Yet.  Order with confidence, ladies (or gents).


Thank you! But I haven't stalked you only b/c the plane hasn't left yet. Actually, P'land is a place I've always wanted to visit, so if you have a spare bed for me, you know you'll eventually end up with me. I'll be the ONLY person from Dim who flies across the country to sleep in a WOMAN'S bed (since I'm straight). *sigh* I never do ANYTHING right, do I? 

Anyway, thanks for the kind message. We want photos.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Thank you! But I haven't stalked you only b/c the plane hasn't left yet. Actually, P'land is a place I've always wanted to visit, so if you have a spare bed for me, you know you'll eventually end up with me. I'll be the ONLY person from Dim who flies across the country to sleep in a WOMAN'S bed (since I'm straight). *sigh* I never do ANYTHING right, do I?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the kind message. We want photos.



Better bring your own BOB because you're not getting anything from me. 

Actually, my guest bedrooms is packed, and I do mean packed, with old belongings of my grandparents that need to be ebayed before anyone can stay in there, and that's not happening til fall at the earliest. There's some interesting stuff--like WWII ration coupons--just no room for humans.

And I'll try to take pics (of the jewelery, not the bedroom) but it's not going to be til the end of the week (busy week coming up).


----------



## Jes (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Better bring your own BOB because you're not getting anything from me.
> 
> Actually, my guest bedrooms is packed, and I do mean packed, with old belongings of my grandparents that need to be ebayed before anyone can stay in there, and that's not happening til fall at the earliest. There's some interesting stuff--like WWII ration coupons--just no room for humans.
> 
> And I'll try to take pics (of the jewelery, not the bedroom) but it's not going to be til the end of the week (busy week coming up).


well that's it then. I'll show up and we'll put crap on ebay together. that's a fun project. and we'll get drunk every single night! in fact, i'm drunk right now! and selling myself on ebay!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> well that's it then. I'll show up and we'll put crap on ebay together. that's a fun project. and we'll get drunk every single night! in fact, i'm drunk right now! and selling myself on ebay!




Hmmm...I'm guessing it's a "Buy It Now" auction?


----------



## Jes (Jun 4, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hmmm...I'm guessing it's a "Buy It Now" auction?


Bwahahaha. Well said.


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll take one of the ration coupons! Seriously, I collect weird war related stuffs...


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

A close up of an older, non-sterling version. My friend scanned it! Technology is so exciting. Esp. when someone elese does it for you. The colors aren't exactly true, sadly--the real thing is much more vibrant and the silver is very shiny. 

View attachment seaglass[1].jpg


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2006)

Pretty, pretty!
Babe, if you want the pics on the site changes, or to have more put up just let me know.

T xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Pretty, pretty!
> Babe, if you want the pics on the site changes, or to have more put up just let me know.
> 
> T xx


I really don't. I'm so stupid. That image ...it isn't so great. The trouble is the whole photograph with a camera v. just putting it onto a scanner thing. The scanner seems to eliminate lots of other problems, so we'll see.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2006)

I sometimes put my fabric samples flat on the scanner and close the lid as it gets a better result than a photograph for some textures. I do appreciate though that I must look a complete moron if anyone sees me doing it 

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I sometimes put my fabric samples flat on the scanner and close the lid as it gets a better result than a photograph for some textures. I do appreciate though that I must look a complete moron if anyone sees me doing it
> 
> Tracey xx


well that's exactly it. A photo needs camera, and development or similar, and a background and lighting and such. A lightboard maybe. 
A scanner might solve my problem for the 25 or so pieces I want to have images of. Not that Steven seemed thrilled to hear he'd be doing that much work.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes, 
Very pretty...I can hardly wait....I'm mailing my stuff to you tomorrow.


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2006)

The scanner pix are working fairly well, for any of you contemplating trying the same thing (scanning, not photographing). I think the real life colors are more vibrant than the images in this site my friend quickly assembled but i'm happy so far. THe work continues. I'm learning a lot. A few people here have been really helpful and positive. About half hte collection has been scanned now, and of that half, 1/4 has been licked
http://pobox.upenn.edu/~sgagne/JERICASPAGE/index.htm.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2006)

Babe - they are looking FANTASTIC!!!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2006)

These are great, Jes.  Are they glass? I have so many beads that I want to work with, and some designs in my head. I miss making jewelry and need to get back to it; it's such a zen activity.


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks! Yes, transparent Czech pressed-glass beads.

The czechs take their glass bead making seriously! i recently read an article about a tour of a charlotte factory (charlottes are the little 3 sided seed-beads) in which you couldn't bring a camera, lest you take pix and share their proprietery processes!

I'm trying to donate a few pieces as doorprizes to Naafa, but I'm not hearing back!! So i just put in another desperate call!!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 25, 2006)

Jes, I think the bash is doing door prizes too, though it's not a non-profit group, I don't think.


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2006)

which one now, boobookitty? i did say i'm trying to donate, but so far, not hearing form horse's mouth. I imagine there will be time, though the deadline is almost up.

now, don't you have some of your own photos to share?


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2006)

Very pretty. Wish I had a clone so the clone could do the boring work and I could just spend my time making jewelry and talking with friends.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Very pretty. Wish I had a clone so the clone could do the boring work and I could just spend my time making jewelry and talking with friends.


I was thinking a lot about this last night. My Oma is of an age where she has said a lot lately "i'm ready for this all to be over." She's in good health, lives alone in a lovely apt., dresses to the 9s everyday, has a good appetite, sleeps well, but is bored beyond belief. And I imagine there's some geriatric depression in there, too. 
And I've often thought life was screwed up. The order of it. Now, I have too much to do--I can't support myself working less than full time (well, I could, but not w/o benefits) but that leaves me precious little time for my real passions. But someday, there will come a time when I can't accomplish my passions (maybe even very soon, with things like eyesight, arthritis) and I'll be bored and not working...
50/50 is a better mix but none of us seems to get that!


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2006)

True. There's something to the saying that we're doing it all wrong: We should begin our lives elderly and end it as infants.

Part of it, for me, is poor time management skills. Eh, se la vie!


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2006)

oh for goodness' sake, people! Why did NO ONE correct my dumbness with the names of one of the pieces. It's mortifying. 
The pink/purples item in the collection I named IRIS but hello? Irises are yellow, white and royal blue! Was I HIGH?

So now I need all of you. I've named things in the collection with sort of obvious names. I need to rename the pink/purples. What's a good one for that...Orchid? Would that be a good? Are there pink orchids, though??

This shade, I mean:
http://pobox.upenn.edu/~sgagne/JERICASDESIGNS/index.htm
If you know your flowers, would you be willing to take a look, please? I'd like a pretty sounding name that's also accurate. The beads are rather faint, definitely not a fuchsia or sharp pink. 

Thanks. I don't know what I was thinking and I can't believe no one noticed


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

Bluebells? Delphinium? Hydrangea?


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Bluebells? Delphinium? Hydrangea?


Hmmm. But don't most people think of Hydrangeas as blue? I don't want....Not that I want to criticize your tips! Sorry. I'm just trying to think about how dumb I was. And my mother says to me on the phone, when I call the dutch woman for a flower consult "WELL YOU'RE THE LIBRARIAN, LOOK IT UP."

*sigh*

bluebells would be confusing, even if accurate. People will THINK blue.


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

They looked blue to me -- two shades of blue (true blue and kind of aqua) and then green.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 2, 2006)

Jes, is there a reason you're resticting the names to flower names? Mood and emotion words can convey color too.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

If you want to stick with a flower theme for it, I like orchid. Or Dahlia or Peony.

(P.S. Tina, I think Jes posted the wrong pic - beach glass instead of orchid, which explains the blue confusion). 

God, I love flowers, especially big, blousy ones! :smitten:


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2006)

Ummm, Iris's CAN be purple and Hydrangeas can have pink or blue flowers depending on the acidity of the soil they are grown in. If you transplant one from one soil type to another it will change colour.

I like the name Orchid 

And Carrie, I love big blousy flowers too, my favourites are Peonies. They seem to be the essence of BBW-dom to me. Abundant, extravagant and lusciously feminine. 

Ok, my poetic moment is done, I'll get back on with my boring paperwork.

Tracey xx


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> And Carrie, I love big blousy flowers too, my favourites are Peonies. They seem to be the essence of BBW-dom to me. Abundant, extravagant and lusciously feminine.



Yes, exactly, Tracey! Peonies are just so unrestrained, and absolutely revel in their abundance and excess.


----------



## 4honor (Jul 2, 2006)

Have you thought about Daphne? It is a very fragrant bush with a light pink flower. Then there is Dendrobia -- a member of the orchid family. 

And Irises come in all colors. I grow lilac colored ones in my front yard - they bloom in time for Mother's Day every year. My neighbors have some light pink ones as well.

The color reminds me of a member of the carnation family that my grandmother used to just call "pinks" or "ocean pinks".

I have seen trilliums that color out in the woods. And in Purple as well. You can also see climatus in both colors as well as roses.


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Jes, is there a reason you're resticting the names to flower names? Mood and emotion words can convey color too.


oh lord, i'm confused. when i posted the link, it was supposed to be the iNDex link. So you'd have to find the one named 'iris' and see what color that was (pink/purp)

I'm not so much restricting them to flowers (you'll see one is Funk, one is Sherbet) but the gut feeling i get from the palettes. And for pink/purp I only see flower. But i picked the wrong flower. I thought iris was pink/purp

I think Orchid might be the best here, only b/c while peony is lovely and i have a connection with them that's divine, i don't think there are purple peonies, right? just white and pink??

ps: climatus is dirty. i can't use climatus. it makes me giggle like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> ps: climatus is dirty. i can't use climatus. it makes me giggle like a schoolgirl.



Thank god - it does the same thing to me. That flower is a dirty, dirty girl.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2006)

Its not the flowers that are dirty, its you... Bad bad girls! I cant leave you two alone for a minute! 

How about Petunia's or Zinnia's?

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

btw, 4honor: the name 'ocean pink' is really lovely, and i odn't know why. I guess b/c ocean and pink shouldn't really go together, but they somehow do. I approve!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Its not the flowers that are dirty, its you... Bad bad girls! I cant leave you two alone for a minute!



It's true. Jes and I should never, ever be unsupervised. Particularly not in a room full of virile men.

P.S. You're one to talk, missy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> btw, 4honor: the name 'ocean pink' is really lovely, and i odn't know why. I guess b/c ocean and pink shouldn't really go together, but they somehow do. I approve!


How about desert sunset? It's usually pink and purple.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> How about desert sunset? It's usually pink and purple.



That's pretty, I like it. 

And, of course, I first read it as "dessert sunset".


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's pretty, I like it.
> 
> And, of course, I first read it as "dessert sunset".


i think i did, too.

i was thinking i like sunset so much i might save that for a paletee of orange, red, yellow. I don't know how marketable that would be as a final piece, but certainly it could look striking with the right clothes. It'd make a subtle statement (subtle b/c the beads aren't really that big). 

I can do a rainbow one too and it's just called LESBIAN.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2006)

How about 'Blush' or 'Blossom' or something?

Des(s)ert Sunset is nice too but in my mind I see that as more Orange/Pink. (Sorry, not many deserts around Manchester!)

Tracey xx

And Carrie, I'm a good girl! Its just I keep getting lead astray...


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I can do a rainbow one too and it's just called LESBIAN.



I'll take one of those, please.


P.S. Get into chat, woman!


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

aww, i logged off before seeing this! too hot in here (no a/c where my machine is. Mind you, it's a laptop, so I'm just nutty).

Blossom is LOVELY and i'm holding off on that one for another pastel-y palette I can't think of a name for. Also, Bouquet, for the same sort of thing.

It's so tough trying to be more creative than you are, but yhou've all helped me ladies, so thanks. I have to say, I'm surprised at the fact that someone said one CAN have a plum purple iris and a pink iris. I'm just...can someone find pix online to help me? http://www.porterfieldsfineart.com/CollinBogle/pinkirisgarden.htm
Is that a photog or a painting? I can't tell? Now wait. That's pink! Was my MOM high? What's going on.?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2006)

well how about painted desert..or Sedona? lol


----------



## 4honor (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's the pink 

View attachment Iris Pink.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is the lavender I have at home: 

View attachment Lavender Iris.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Jul 4, 2006)

http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/58716/index.html

click there for Plum Purple Bearded irises called 'Dream Express'


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

4honor said:


> Here's the pink



That's lovely! I've never seen a pink one before.


----------



## ripley (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Jes was thinking of the wild flag...it's bluey purple with yellow and a little white. ( Iris versicolor.) 

But there are bearded iris, that come in any and almost all colors under the sun (except a really true cherry red), like the pics 4honor just posted. 

Old roses have wonderful names, and you could also do a series with those names..."Great Maiden's Blush" and "Nymph's Thighs" come to mind.  Those are the cultivar names...you could also do the plant names, like "Blush Noisette" or "Pink Bourbon Rose" or something.



Iris versicolor:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> "Nymph's Thighs"



Teehee.


----------



## 4honor (Jul 4, 2006)

I think of a fairy princess. Like when I was a little girl and my room was pink from ceiling to floor with powder blue and purple accents.


----------



## Jes (Jul 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's lovely! I've never seen a pink one before.


thaqt's EXACTLY what i was thinking of, I guess--the bearded iris. And my mom must have been thinking of the more dutch iris, which is why we weren't agreeing with one another. Thanks for the proof, 4honor. Lovely flowers even though normally, i don't like them as much as other things. It's just that the colors were what the beads made me think of!!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Teehee.



Carrie, we so think alike.


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Carrie, we so think alike.




When I was substitute teaching, you are the two I would've separated.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I was substitute teaching, you are the two I would've separated.



Aw, teeeeeeeech. We'll be good. ;-)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I was substitute teaching, you are the two I would've separated.



Ain't that the truth. My senior year French teacher called my friend Emily and me, "quietly subversive". Something tells me Rainy might fit that description, too.


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

I have always maintained Rainy was naughty.
I, actually, am very NOT naughty, even though people think of me as naughty. It's funny.

Clematis.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> I have always maintained Rainy was naughty.
> I, actually, am very NOT naughty, even though people think of me as naughty. It's funny.
> 
> Clematis.



You are naughty. You probably giggle at "in deference" like I do, 'cause it makes you think of vas deferens.


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You are naughty. You probably giggle at "in deference" like I do, 'cause it makes you think of vas deferens.


I laugh at 'erection' (like 'the erection of a building') and also, library terms ('backlogs,' 'arrearages.')

However, I really am NOT naughty, which is a shame. I would like to be FAR naughtier than life gives me the opportunity to be!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> However, I really am NOT naughty, which is a shame. I would like to be FAR naughtier than life gives me the opportunity to be!



You need to make the opportunities for yourself!!! (Or so Carrie and Rainy say - I wouldn't know...) 

Tracey xx


----------



## mossystate (Jul 5, 2006)

Chlamydia...my brother-in-law once called a clematis..chlamydia...personally, I would rather have the plant...


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> You need to make the opportunities for yourself!!! (Or so Carrie and Rainy say - I wouldn't know...)
> 
> Tracey xx


I've...uh, been trying.


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2006)

You lightweights with your clematis giggles....get a load of the Butterfly Pea.

Latin name, you ask? Why, Clitoria, of course!


Clitoria ternatea:


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

*snicker*
if i were gay, i'd want to lick the screen 'bout now.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, my goodness. Ripley made me blush with her dirty flower.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 5, 2006)

There ya go, Jes. I dare you to name one of the pieces the Clitoria pallet.


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> There ya go, Jes. I dare you to name one of the pieces the Clitoria pallet.


it really IS naughty.

we had this weirdo Nature Boy teacher guy when I was young and he used to get very into the flowers. With his weird, overly-intense talk of STAMENS and PISTONS and the way he was very into Jack in the Pulpits, which had these giant...flower weenis'. AHHHH. I still have bad memories of that. It was bad 70s flower porn. Need to take shower and wash self clean!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 6, 2006)

ripley said:


> You lightweights with your clematis giggles....get a load of the Butterfly Pea.
> Latin name, you ask? Why, Clitoria, of course!
> Clitoria ternatea:



Woah - get Ripley and the classy naughtiness! Filth in Latin? I bet you give really cultured pillow talk 

Tracey xx


----------



## ripley (Jul 6, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Woah - get Ripley and the classy naughtiness! Filth in Latin? I bet you give really cultured pillow talk
> 
> Tracey xx


 

Yep, that's me...if you want a lady in the living room and a whore...er...horticulturalist in the bedroom.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 7, 2006)

Can I direct this thread briefly back to the matter in hand? I know you lot are just waiting to drag it back below the levels of common decency but bear with me for a moment ok  

So, my jewelry from Jerica's Designs arrived this morning (Which will be news to the Lady herself as I promised to let her know the absolute second they arrived and I haven't done it yet...) 

Ok, so the colours are just gorgeous! Mine is electric blue, cornflower blue and a seafoam green colour. I'm not sure what Jes has christened this colour selection as, but each bead is beautifully clear and the colours are really vibrant which look stunning and are even nicer than I was hoping for. 

What doesn't come across from the pictures though is how lovely this jewelry FEELS... 

Each bead is perfectly, perfectly smooth so it feels lovely on the skin. The necklace is really slippery and cool and it's just impossible to stop touching it. I've taken it off so I can have it in front of me while I type and its a bit like playing with worry beads. I cant figure out how Jes puts the pieces together because I genuinely cant see any joins (Magic? Possibly she's half Elf? I'm guessing here.) but it's so nice to hold and wear and play with. It's very tactile and sensual and just, well, irresistable I guess. I need another one so I can wear one and play with the other. I think I'm going to get the purple-y/pink one next once Jes has come up with a suitably poetic name for it. 

Thank you, that is all. We now return you to your normal programming of naughty pictures and smutty words (Unless you're Ripley in which case it will be naughty pictures and intellectually stimulating and educational smutty words )

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Thank you, that is all. We now return you to your normal programming of naughty pictures and smutty words (Unless you're Ripley in which case it will be naughty pictures and intellectually stimulating and educational smutty words )
> 
> Tracey xx


Tracey, I'm all verklempt! Thank you! Glad it arrived! Those crazies at the post office kept yelling at me--what they seem to do best.

You call that seafoam? I call it a very distinct aqua blue. And that combination is called OCEAN. You are a twin to someone else here, if she held her hand to your neck. So to speak. (no strangling, please).

The purps/pink I was thinking of calling....VULVA? No. I'm sticking with Iris. It works for me. I know, I know, after all of that, I went with the original. And get this--on Wed. night at my pottery studio, my friend takes off her shirt and I see her tattoo--a pinky/purple bearded iris that she's had for years (and that i've seen a lot!). Can you believe it? 

Anyway, I agree that the beads lie beautifully on the neck, which really makes them something special. I need a photo of someone wearing it to show scale and the look of the piece. Now sell them to your customers!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> i think i did, too.
> 
> i was thinking i like sunset so much i might save that for a paletee of orange, red, yellow. I don't know how marketable that would be as a final piece, but certainly it could look striking with the right clothes. It'd make a subtle statement (subtle b/c the beads aren't really that big).
> 
> I can do a rainbow one too and it's just called LESBIAN.




I'd wear that


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I'd wear that


Is it wrong to want to set up a table at next year's Pride fest and try to sell like 500 of them? Problem is, it's always gay men at those things, not gay women. *sigh*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Is it wrong to want to set up a table at next year's Pride fest and try to sell like 500 of them? Problem is, it's always gay men at those things, not gay women. *sigh*



LOL depends on the parade. Besides guys would probably wear them too!


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL depends on the parade. Besides guys would probably wear them too!


dykes on bikes have no time for bracelets!!! i know b/c i've asked!

te cool thing is that the standard bracelet has 7 beads and that's the perfect ROY G. BIV bracelet. So it really works and looks nice. But i need a market.


----------



## 4honor (Jul 10, 2006)

I will have you know that a dyke got off her bike and bought one of my bracelets at the Saturday market I was selling at this weekend. It was a purple bracelet that said "JOY" (or was it "LOVE" ?)

And that was after some hip teeny-bopper bought my last pair of hot pink Swarovski crystal chandelier earrings -- guess I gotta go make more.

Street fairs and Saturday/Sunday Markets are good places to test out new styles. Make sure you take LOTS of your business cards, so that if you run out of a style they can order online and get one for themselves.

The gal in the booth next to mine sells dichroic glass pendants -- very high end stuff. Made $500 Saturday she said. She is making me one in oranges and yellows to go with the Czech Fire polished crystal beads I picked up Thursday. I get the vendor next door price break of 25% off. I am jazzed. I am going to pair it with crystal and papaya colored pearls and sterling silver.... and then I am gonna (maybe) sell it... or not.


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2006)

4honor said:


> I will have you know that a dyke got off her bike and bought one of my bracelets at the Saturday market I was selling at this weekend. It was a purple bracelet that said "JOY" (or was it "LOVE" ?)
> 
> And that was after some hip teeny-bopper bought my last pair of hot pink Swarovski crystal chandelier earrings -- guess I gotta go make more.
> 
> ...



Mmmm. Dichroic glass! I love to look at that stuff. Don't wear it, but love to look. Though I had a pair of friends who were sold it and told that it was ancient roman glass. Tsk tsk! Unscrupulous!


----------

